# Got to watch pack order being established last night. I love mother nature!



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Last night we were down at the levee with Kauzy doing our usual off leash thing. Ran into a couple folks around our age that had started a bonfire next to the river. Got to talking and they invited us to sit and stay. Among the group was our guy Kauzy, a beautiful GSD bitch and a pit bull bitch. All the pups got along great and seemed to be very balanced. We ran to the gas station to grab a couple 12 packs and some cigars and ended up hangin around the fire for 4-5 hours. During the course of the evening I was able to observe the dogs establish their positions amongst their new little pack. They got along so well but corrected and challenged each other. I've seen it a hundred times before but for some reason last night has really stuck with me. Kauzy clearly asserted the role of alpha while the others happily assumed beta positions. It was amazing to watch dogs be dogs at their most core level of communication and understanding of one another. Maybe I've been watching to much Dog Whisperer lately. Felt like sharing this experience as it was a great thing for me to witness.


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

Certainly is better than TV isn't it dmak? Glad you got to experience that in a great setting. 

I too am always interested in watching a group of dogs meet, greet and find their place in the pack, working out their differences and settling in to do what dogs do.... enjoy life!

I have a bookcase full of books on dog behavior, dog psychology, etc... and have always enjoyed reading, then watching it happen in real life. When I lived in Florida and frequented a dog park very early each morning (when the responsible dog owners seemed to arrive) it was always fascinating to me to observe how the early morning pack interacted with each other. Since this group was used to each other... then see what would happen if a 'newbie' arrived into the group. As I said way better than TV!


----------

